# Supermarine Spitfire



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

RATO take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Spitfire XIV, Melsbroeck Belgium December 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Spitfire Mk IX

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Agreed!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

> RATO take off.



Lordy! Sphincter tightening stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2016)

Spitfire Mk-VIII on Borneo 1945. Sepingang Airfield, Balikpapan in July 1945. The aircraft belonged to the RAAF's 452 Squadron.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

top shots..!


----------



## Jeff Short (Jan 21, 2017)

I just uploaded a whole bunch of Squadron 452 pictures to an album. My grandpa is W/O John Shoesmith flew in Sqd 85 and 452 between 43 and 45.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2017)

Some good shots there. Thanks for posting them.

Any idea what is the aircraft in the photo tagged 0011?


----------



## Jeff Short (Jan 22, 2017)

Australian Boomerang perhaps? He flew one in WA early on. I'll ask him.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah, I think you nailed it. I didn't recognize the curved canopy frame and large exhaust but the Boomerag features those. Thanks!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## pbehn (Aug 6, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 379651


Either this shot has some very strange developments of the Spitfire or it could be posted on a few other threads. Spill the beans, what where, why?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 379633



PRU Blue or the High Altitude Grey color? This might help on the US squadron hack I'll build in the distant future


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd say PRU Blue. It's definitely a PR machine.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

Spitfire factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Supermarine Seafire: Operational History

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 25, 2017)

Lucky '13', huh?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

A Jan Pic..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Oops


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Spitfire factory
> View attachment 380536



....soon to be on their way to Burma


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

And then buried in shipping crates...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Spitfire V trop of RAF 253 Squadron and 32 Squadron Canne, Italy 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2017)

Interesting shot with the nearest aircraft having what appears to be a 'Type B' fuselage roundel (unless it's just the blue disc over the camouflage, awaiting completion as a 'full' roundel), and those 'wavy' patches, forward of the 'Sky' tail band, on all aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2017)

From spitfiresite.com "According to its archival caption, this image depicts the training of Yugoslav ground crew with the RAF In Italy, prior to the creation of No. 352 (Yugoslav) Squadron"


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2017)

In this link that patch ahead of the tail band was either covering the flare tube hole or a gas detection patch. Spitfire Odds-n-Ends At the bottom is a link to Britmodeller.com that discusses this and I'm too lazy to look for it WWII


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

Could be gas patches - I've seen similar shape light coloured patches near the tail on Stirlings. The dull red, doped fabric patch for the flare tube was slightly further forward, and normally square, as shown on Duxford's MH434 below.
The outline can be seen on the nearest aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)

I agree with Terry. What is more, the patch can't be for the flare tube because its outlet still can be seen at the proper location. Here the enlarged pic..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 379651


Awesome pic!


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

Royal Air Force Operations: Airmen Prepared for a Supermarine Spitfire Mark VIII of No. 607 Squadron for a sortie during moonsoon conditions at Mingaladon, Burma. Pic courtesy of Imperial war museum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Seafire 47 Prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 507489


ah the speed Spitfire, not seen that pic before, great pic

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## wuzak (Oct 1, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Official RAF photograph taken on 7 June 1944, a day after the invasion in Normandy. It shows rows of factory-fresh Spitfires LF Mk. IXc assembled at a forward repair unit in southern England – place not stated – to replace expected losses of the 2nd Tactical Air Force over the continent. Visible in the far background is an even larger mas of RAF ground vehicles. The mechanics work on the Merlin 66 engine, which is shown to advantage.
> 
> The aircraft discernible by its serial number, MK574, went to No. 403 Squadron RCAF, but its operational career lasted only a week. It was lost on a mission north of Caen on 15 June, but the pilot (F/O Reeves) parachuted safely over the Allied beachhead.
> Source: Official Spitfire site
> View attachment 511552



Suprising they don't have the pointed rudder of the late model IXs.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

Spitfire's Rolls-Royce Merlin engine art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Manne (Dec 29, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Spitfire's Rolls-Royce Merlin engine art
> View attachment 523459


Look, there’s MH434 in a he background!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 10, 2019)

Supermarine Spitfire prototype.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Captured beute


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

Seafire






SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

Luftwaffen französisches Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Hangar Frankreich 1940 (1) | eBay

Captured beute

Kingscoy Nice shots of an early PR Spitfire P9331 at Reims. This PR Spitfire of 212 Sqn suffered a glycol leak following take-off from Meaux near Paris on 7 June 1940. Made a force landing at Champagne airfield near Reims. Pilot believed to be F/Lt 'Tug' Wilson. French were asked to destroy it but failed to do so and consequently was captured intact by German troops.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

Luftwaffen französisches Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Hangar Frankreich 1940 (2) | eBay

Captured beute

Kingscoy Nice shots of an early PR Spitfire P9331 at Reims. This PR Spitfire of 212 Sqn suffered a glycol leak following take-off from Meaux near Paris on 7 June 1940. Made a force landing at Champagne airfield near Reims. Pilot believed to be F/Lt 'Tug' Wilson. French were asked to destroy it but failed to do so and consequently was captured intact by German troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2019)

Cool. I've never seen the G + X Spitfire before


----------



## Kingscoy (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice shots of an early PR Spitfire P9331 at Reims. This PR Spitfire of 212 Sqn suffered a glycol leak following take-off from Meaux near Paris on 7 June 1940. Made a force landing at Champagne airfield near Reims. Pilot believed to be F/Lt ‘Tug’ Wilson. French were asked to destroy it but failed to do so and consequently was captured intact by German troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE XVI BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice shot. caption states Spitfire XVI, but it's a XIV.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

1941 Original WW2 Press Photo Second American Eagle Squadron RAF Pilot on Plane | eBay

" William James Daley Jr | American Air Museum in Britain "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

luftwaffe in Militaria 1918 bis 1945 Fotos, Briefe und Postkarten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE Mk VIII 452 SQUADRON RAAF 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE F Mk 47 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PARADE B-24 LIBERATOR UND JUGOSLAWISCHE SPITFIRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SPITFIRE UND B-24 LIBERATOR LANDEPISTE ITALIEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2019)

from sdasm


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Spitfire Fighter Plane US Markings Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2019)

Good one


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 36 | eBay

Uhhmm,, ground crew....First say i am sorry


----------



## pbehn (Aug 25, 2019)

Altimeter is about 4 feet too low as I see it.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)

Spitfire Mk.XVI TD283 of the Polish 302 squadron after force landing near Cloppenburg , Germany in May 1946. She has as much in common with the BoB as nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2019)

Mr. Snautzer can't help the link titles and I'm sure he knows better.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## daliborsky (Aug 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG SPITFIRE UND B-24 LIBERATOR LANDEPISTE ITALIEN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 541978


these are taken at island of Vis, where 352 squadron RAF was stationed. 352 squadron was independent yugoslav squadron. No. 352 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

Original Foto SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE VB Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2019)

I've never seen a Spitfire that shiny before and I think that is a Mk.IX with a four blade prop


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2019)

Yep. Large elevator balances as well. Could be wet.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2019)

I think it's one of the BBMF's aircraft, possibly the MkV or MkII (probably the latter) in late 1970's / early 1980's.
the engines and props fitted at that time were later Merlin 60 series, and paint was gloss, to keep them clean.
That said, it mat be an ex - BoB movie Mk,IX, painted a MkI for BoB anniversary in the early 70's, possibly even MH434.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Original WWII Photo 52nd FIGHTER GROUP PILOT in SPITFIRE FIGHTER 1943 Tunisia 11 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 52nd FIGHTER GROUP SPITFIRE FIGHTER 1943 Tunisia 8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 52nd FIGHTER GROUP SPITFIRE FIGHTER & Mechanic 5 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Sid327 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

War Photo Technology Walls rivers and Ken Allenby applied strip WW2 8x10 H | eBay


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ray Hanna (RIP)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

B7a Original Photograph Ww2 American Pilots Planes Pilots 260 Squadron Mechanics | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

Рисует William (Bill) Robertshaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

260 Squadron never flew Spitfires.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: British RAF Recon Spitfire Plane on Airfield; North Africa (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Sid327 (Sep 30, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: British RAF Recon Spitfire Plane on Airfield; North Africa (#1)!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554670





Interesting photo.

I initially thought it was a PRXI, but there are small differences.
Anybody know? There must be some Spitfire specialists on here.

Attachment PRXI


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 30, 2019)

My very own "Spitfire'' that I clocked up loads of hours in as a kid.....

Must have downed at least a hundred enemy planes in it ....until they took it away and made better use of it.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Interesting photo.
> 
> I initially thought it was a PRXI, but there are small differences.
> Anybody know? There must be some Spitfire specialists on here.
> ...




Why not the PR XI?


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 30, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Why not the PR XI?



I am not much of an expert. But the air intake is different, also it has what looks like a fixed tail wheel.... (the lower engine cowling maybe has just had a field repair).
......I'd prefer to wait for the people who are better at this than me.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

The short carburettor intake was also used with the early PR XIs as well as the rounded tail. But you are right the fixed tail wheel says that's the PR IX. The Spitfire PR IX was very similar in appearance to the early PR XI and is confused with it very often. Also the lower engine cowling is more characteristic for the earlier PR Spits. As memo serves the PR XI got it shaped with a different way ..

The PR IX ...




the pic source: Spitfire FR IX : IFF, radios carried.

The early PR XI ...




the pic source: the Internet.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)

The cowl looks correct for a Pr.XI. Tail wheel and intake definitely different





USAAF​


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

Here is the enlarged part of the picture posted in #133. Please notice the lauout of the panel lines that indicates the number of pieces, the bottom cowling was made with. Especially , please pay your attention to the triangle piese with the stiffener for the mid segment.






Here is the enlarged pic of the PR IX cowling. Can you see the same triangle part and the lauout of the panel lines although the stiffener isn't attached?





Here enlarged shots of the cowling for the early and late PR XI. Please make a focus on the front shape that seems to be a little bit more rounded and made ( pressed ) as one piece. Also there is no the triangle part. The cowling seems to consist of two parts only ( the front and back ones ) although it looks like a solid one.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)

Also not the inlet on the top of the cowl


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 30, 2019)

Wurger said:


> The short carburettor intake was also used with the early PR XIs as well as the rounded tail. But you are right the fixed tail wheel says that's the PR IX. The Spitfire PR IX was very similar in appearance to the early PR XI and is confused with it very often. Also the lower engine cowling is more characteristic for the earlier PR Spits. As memo serves the PR XI got it shaped with a different way ..
> 
> The PR IX ...
> View attachment 554699
> ...




Thanks Wurger,

I am not much of a Spitfire specialist, but wondered about the photo that's all.
Most of my ''eyeballing'' comes from memory ....and that can get a bit blurry at times. 
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Also not the inlet on the top of the cowl



Do you mean that one Geo?





The same can be found at the top cowl of the PR XI too. It was on the starboard only and can't be seen while looking at the port side.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Thanks Wurger,
> 
> I am not much of a Spitfire specialist, but wondered about the photo that's all.
> Most of my ''eyeballing'' comes from memory ....and that can get a bit blurry at times.
> Cheers, Steve.



OK.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

2 US-Fotos: US-Spitfire 309th FS, 31th FG USAAF, ex.45th Squadron RAF 2.WK Orig! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug SpitfireMK VIII im Italien 1944 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2019)

Better photo of it here...Spitfire VIII 145 Sqn


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 431st AAA AW Bn GI On Marked Supermarine Spitfire Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Spitfire mit pilot 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Spitfire mit pilot 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Spitfire England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay
1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2019)

Touchy brakes.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2019)

Probably squeezed the brake handle too hard or too long.
The actor Robert Shaw did exactly that during filming of the BoB movie, at Duxford in 1968, standing a Spitfire on its nose. It can actually be seen, in the background, in one of the shots after a bombing raid on the airfield.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2019)

Huh! Didn't know that. Need to watch it again for the 35th time!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Spitfire showing US markings - 8th AF Original photo #11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Original Snapshot Photo AAF 5th SQUADRON 52nd FIGHTER GROUP SPITFIRE Tunisia 30 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice shot but why inverted? Corrected that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Nice shot but why inverted?



It confuses the enemy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- 52nd Fighter Group- Supermarine Spitfire Fighter plane- Nose Art* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> It confuses the enemy?



Possible.. but later I have thought it was for guys from the another side.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE FR 47 ROYAL NAVY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE VN 328 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE FLUGPLATZ 2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

'Adding Insult to Injury' (Roy Grinnell)
Spitfire Mk.IX 307th FS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

#249 WWII Photo ~ Wrecked US Spitfire Fighter Plane ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Original WW2 Photo SAAF 40 Squadron Spitfire South African Air Force ITALY 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Original WW2 Photo Lance Wade's DSO DFC Pranged Spitfire RAF 145 Squadron | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Beute Spitfire Zirkus Rosarius 1945 Reichsverteidigung Kennzeichen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo pilot & 315 Polish Fighter squadron Spitfire RAF Poland WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo Polish Air Force Spitfire D-Day invasion stripes Poland RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo Airmen & Polish Air Force Spitfire WWII RAF Poland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo Polish 315 Fighter Squadron Spitfire on Airfield RAF Poland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo 315 Polish Fighter squadron Spitfire & men RAF WWII Poland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photograph 315 Polish Fighter squadron Spitfire RAF WWII Poland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Original WW2 photo 315 Polish Fighter squadron Spitfire & men RAF WWII Poland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2020)

Great shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

Spitfire with US markings - 8th AF Original photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

5 Original WW2 photos Spitfires of 315 Polish fighter squadron in formation RAF | eBay
Original WW2 photo Spitfire Pilots lined up 315 Polish Fighter Squadron WWII RAF | eBay
Original WW2 photo Officer in front of 315 Polish fighter squadron emblem Poland | eBay

No. 315 Polish Fighter Squadron - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

Orig. Foto Soldaten b. englische RAF Flugzeug Wrack am Strand in Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 21 | eBay

BoB...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> BoB...



I agree.. Mk.IX at that time and what's more the PR variant...


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 21 | eBay
> 
> BoB...
> 
> View attachment 568158


is it any wonder we won !

we cheated by using the MkIX early

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WW2 Photo SAAF 40 Squadron Spitfire South African Air Force ITALY 1944 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562695



Do it this way until they issue you with hair dryers they said.... it'll work fine they said....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wing Commander Johnnie Johnson RAF Spitfire WW2 WWII #102 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2020)

A very well known photo all over the web


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 21 | eBay
> 
> BoB...
> 
> View attachment 568158


Hmmmmm.......I don't recall seeing those type uniforms used during the BOB before.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)

I would say these guys in the pic are the Aussies.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO SPITFIRE RAF SHAIBAH IRAQ VINTAGE 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

WW2 - Avitaillement d'un Spitfire de la Fleet Army | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 59 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

RAF Ground crew move damaged Spitfire to hanger for repair Battle of Britain 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Canadian Naval Fighters On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Pilot In Hawker Hurricane Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hawkmarine Spitcane?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2020)

Herr Schneider needs a lesson in aircraft recognition.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Hawkmarine Spitcane?



That's not a Spitcane. Everyone surely knows it's a Hurrifire!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> That's not a Spitcane. Everyone surely knows it's a Hurrifire!



Unforetunately the seller doesn't know that or just likes being very lazy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Unfortunately the seller doesn't know that or just likes being very lazy.


Perhaps but he does sell nice pictures.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't say his pics are bad, but just he could work more on the correct ID.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Spitfire am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

What do we have in the background?


----------



## Gastounet (Mar 14, 2020)

I can not see very well, but i think it may be a Fiat G50.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2020)

Could be. Looks like a hump behind the cowling


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US P-40 Warhawks On African Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: American P-51A’s On Airfield | eBay


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 16, 2020)

Some really crappy aircraft recognition for those 2 last photos!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hmmmmm and double hmmmmmm


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)

The teaching of the correct ID of planes should already be started in a kindergarten.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

1943 WW2 article USAAF SPITFIRE SQUADRON , Spitfires in U.S. Service 030820 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

RAF Spitfires awaiting their Rolls Royce Merlin Engines WW2 WWII 5 x 7 Re-print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Ground crew move damaged Spitfire to hanger for repair Battle of Britain 5x7 | eBay



Theres a few things that are quite odd about this picture; the squadron codes are an odd size and font and the roundel is an odd size and type. There is also no sign of a fin flash. The Spit is fitted with what looks like a de Havilland airscrew. 'SH' was 64 Sqn's code at that time, but in the summer of 1940 mostly looked like this:

https://www.worldwarphotos.info/wp-content/gallery/uk/raf/spitfire/pilot_of_64_squadron_raf.jpg


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

2 Post Cards-Offcial Photos British Air Force- WWII -circa 1960’s-Good Condition | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2020)

Lotta mileage on that oft-published photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

1943 Press Photo crew of a British aircraft carrier views American flag waving | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

B524 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug England Frankreich Spitfire TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

B513 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug England Frankreich Spitfire TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

B509 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug England Frankreich Spitfire TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B513 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug England Frankreich Spitfire TOP ! | eBay


P/O James Caister's Spitfire of 603 City of Edinburgh Sqn, Aux AF, landed in France on 6 September 1940. Caister spent the rest of the war as a POW, but his aircraft became one of the beute fleet operated by the Luftwaffe and was decorated in an unusual wavy camouflage colour scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Front View of British RAF Spitfire Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay

Named Hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

American Spitfire?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> American Spitfire?


I think i could be. Notice broken propeller.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder if its a squadron hack, lack of guns


----------



## Dinger (Apr 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> RATO take off.
> 
> View attachment 282103
> 
> ...









Not a photo - a bit of artwork from the cover of "Newnes Practical Mechanics" from April 1942 - The tiny article inside about "Launching Aircraft from Rockets" is just a press release to say that the RAF was experimenting with rockets to get aircraft off the ground quicker - Probably the first public admission of RATOG. - With no illustrations to accompany the article, the cover artist has let his imagination run wild! It's a bit of a strange magazine- because of paper rationing the title has been combined with "The Cyclist" magazine - so halfway through it switches from articles on mechanics to stories of bicycling through rural England!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII 8TH ARMY TOBRUK LIBYA RAF SPITFIRES N AFRICA PRESS PHOTOGRAPHS 10" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII US THUNDERBOLT & EQUIP UNLOADED FROM AMERICA, PRESS PHOTOGRAPH 10" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

RARE ORIGINAL WWII RAF PHOTO 12 SPITFIRE AIRPLANES SA 243 Squadron AIRMEN 6"x4" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Supermarine Seafire - Aéronautique Navale | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

1940 WWII SPITFIRE PILOT Sqd Leader B. Lane's REPORT INCLUDING COOL DOGFIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

WW2, RAF, 85 Squadron, Photograph. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 83 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 96 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 83 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585725


Not BoB. A fairly well known photo of a U.S. Navy Spitfire. "Lt. Robert Doyle shaking hands with his wingman Ensign John F. Mudge after their return from a gunfire-spotting and strafing mission over Normandy"


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 96 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585727


Another well known photo. Might be BoB....if BoB was fought over Tunisia.....in 1943....by the SAAF


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/FOTO-320-I-D...gAAOSwZtpe9IGr
https://www.ebay.de/itm/FOTO-320-I-D...4AAOSwlEZe9IGF
https://www.ebay.de/itm/FOTO-320-I-D...0AAOSwriZe9ICQ


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2020)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Flugzeug Supermarine Spitfire 315 polish Squadron Westende abgeschossen #1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

WW2 - Aviation - Spitfires des "Cigognes" en Hollande en 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Simon Thomas (Jul 8, 2020)

This was a sad day. A young guy was directing Col Pay, and managed to steer him into a pothole. You might just make out the damage to the propeller.
1988 Bicentennial Airshow at Richmond, NSW
View attachment 587473


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2020)

British test pilot Jeffrey Quill (1913 - 1996) takes off in the Supermarine Spitfire prototype (K5054) for a press demonstration at Eastleigh Aerodrome, Hampshire, 18th June 1936. (Photo by Topical Press Agency/Hulton Archive/Getty Images)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2020)

What a great shot !
No Health & Safety worries in those days either !!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jul 13, 2020)

Spitfires to Singapore and Hong Kong, Sept 1945, just four years too late. Also a Stinson Reliant.






A History of H.M.S. SMITER


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2020)

Flickr


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

Original Photo Plane Spitfire MK VIII Unarmed 1944 RARE Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Photo Plane Spitfire MK VIII Unarmed 1944 RARE Top !!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 590281


PR.X? Same photo here for €6 Krul Antiquarian Books.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

WWII Airplane 1940s by Aeroplane Photo Supply #843 Supermarine 340 Seafire RN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Spitfire MkVIII RAAF No79 Sqn NOSE ART Wama Strp Morotai NEI 1945 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO SPITFIRE RAF SHAIBAH IRAQ VINTAGE 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO SPITFIRES AWAITING DESPATCH RAF SHAIBAH IRAQ VINTAGE 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WW 2 Photo Plane Spitfire F MK XV Griffon 1945 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WWII Foto Supermarine Seafire F Mk III HMS Victorious (R38) Carrier August 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Original Photo Plane Spitfire MK VIII Unarmed 1944 RARE Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks like a PR.XI.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- RAF Supermarine Spitfire Fighter plane Mark'd (UP) TAIL (-58216)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2020)

A58-216. F.VC LZ848. Arrived in Australia on SS Brisbane Star 30/06/43.Rec 1AP ex UK 08/07/43. Rec 1AD ex 1AP 19/07/43. Rec 14ARD RP ex 1AD. 27/07/43. Rec 54Sqn RAF ex 14ARD RP 01/08/43. Coded DL-U as LZ848. Accident 09/08/43 when engine cut out on take-off from Strauss Strip causing the aircraft to be forced landed back on strip. Pilot; F/Lt Thompson Serv#65563 RAF not injured. Rec 7RSU ex 54Sqn RAF 02/09/43. Rec 14ARD RP ex 7RSU 15/02/44. Rec 15ARD RP ex 14ARD RP 11/03/44. Rec 15ARD ex 15ARD RP 12/03/44. Rec 15ARD RP ex 15ARD 10/05/44. Rec 79Sqn RAAF ex 15ARD RP 20/05/44. Coded UP-J. Rec 12RSU ex 79Sqn RAAF 07/12/44. Allotted 6AD ex 12RSU 25/09/45. Canc. Surveyed 12RSU per File#9/18/240 Min#2 01/11/45. AMSE approval to convert on site 12RSUD per File #9/16/2995 and converted to components 18/12/45. Pics held 54Sqn RAF and 79Sqn RAAF.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo BRITISH RAF SPITFIRE FIGHTER 1944 Liege Belgium 53 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo BRITISH RAF SPITFIRE FIGHTER 1944 Liege Belgium 49 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo BRITISH RAF SPITFIRE FIGHTER 1944 Liege Belgium 46 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Jagdflugzeug Spitfire V Kennung England Notlandung 1942 Beute | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> View attachment 596959


great shot


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

RAF Spitfire Fighter Plane Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airmen Posed by Spitfire Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay

Strange font for de aircraft code


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US 52nd Fighter Group Pilots w/ Spitfire Fighter Plane; North Africa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US 52nd Fighter Group Spitfire Fighter Plane "8-BALL"; North Africa! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ 52nd Fighter Group Spitfire Fighter Plane on Airfield! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US 31st Fighter Group Spitfire Fighter Planes Dispersed on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RUSSIAN SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 103 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 press photo of New 4 Bladed Spitfire in Low Countries 611 sq | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

WWII photo British fighter "Seafire" at the airfield of Clark Field/32k | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Airplane Tarn Jäger LKW Bombe Flugplatz Italien. | eBay

Usaaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2020)

Good study of the painted-out roundel.


----------



## VERSUCH (Dec 21, 2020)

A rare bird Mk VII....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XVI TB900/GE-D - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

File:Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XVI TB900-GE-D "Winston Churchill".jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* 15th Air Force 31st Fighter Group Spitfire Fighter ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

*PHOTO* AAF PRS British Spitfire "Dorothy" in Combat - 7th PRG - [email protected]@K | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

B7a Original Photograph Ww2 American Pilots Planes Pilots 260 Squadron | eBay

Turkey Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2021)

Turkish.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE PARTS SERVICE WWII 1940's RARE DETAIL HISTORIC XIX WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WW2 SPITFIRE FIGHTER PLANE BLUEPRINT PLANS RARE DRAWINGS period archive 1940s | eBay
SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE COCKPIT PLANS RARE PERIOD BLUEPRINT DRAWINGS WW2 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE BLUEPRINT PLANS Mk IV 337 WW2 DVD 1940's DRAWINGS RAF 100 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

RAF Spitfire Fighter Plane 1944 Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

RAF Spitfire Fighter Planes Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 21 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2021)

Battle of Britain in 30C heat with a Spitfire PR XI. Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah, the BoB went on longer than most people believe, and really spread around the globe too !
Maybe the PR.XI was one of those used to get air to air footage of Japanese "Zeros" being shot down over Kent and Sussex, at the height of the Battle, in September 1944 ............... cough !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow learn't something new....


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 21, 2021)

The chap in the chip-bag hat, standing with arms folded behind the camera is Donald Pearson, an old friend of mine who's sadly missed. Donald flew Vildebeests as a Flt Lt at Singapore in 1941 before being promoted to Sqn Ldr and put in charge of the OTU that used ex-21 Sqn RAAF Wirraways to help prepare pilots to fly the Buffalo. He was in that role when the Japanese attacked Malaya but, due to his rank and lack of airframes he wasn't able to fly operations. Trying every wrangle to get on ops, he eventually joined 4 PRU flying the locally-converted PR Buffalos...but he had to drop back to Flt Lt to do it. He flew out of Singapore on 7 Feb 1942 and escaped to India where he later flew PR Hurricanes and Spitfires over Burma, ultimately going on to lead 681 Sqn flying PR Spitfires, initially MkXI and finally MkXIX.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SUPERMAINE SPITFIRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2021)

Tail hook.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 28, 2021)

And anchor overpainted on the fuselage roundel.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2021)

French navy trial maybe.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2021)

According to this site....Année 1946 - ARDHAN

Mar. 1946..."After the threat of seeing naval aviation disappear (conflict with the Air Force), the Superior Council of the Navy decides that the latter must keep its own aviation and must undertake the establishment of an aviation embedded. The Hyères 1F flotilla receives its first Seafires and Spitfires"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Jan 28, 2021)

Its a Seafire III RX290.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO SPITFIRE RAF SHAIBAH AIRFIELD IRAQ VINTAGE 1943 | eBay

Adam West

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Jagdflugzeug Hawker Hurricane Beute England | eBay

A good story by the pilot Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - W.O. Peter H Fox RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

SC 150197, Aircraft Testing - Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

SC 150199, Motor Work - Library

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2021)

Interesting about the Spitfire in Post #380. It looks like its being serviced by an American so assuming its an American Spitfire, the squadron code possibly WR✪. Note the name "Stormy". Now look at the name on this French Spitfire from No. 340 (Free French) Squadron RAF, squadron code GW⦾ ...André Gibert and his Stormy — Historic Photographs | 1943 | people | Spitfire Mk. V Note the bottom of the letter "y" and the rivet wear to the right of the name


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2021)

certainly looks like it's the same one !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE, WW2 FIGHTER AIRCRAFT. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 13x9cm App | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)

This one looks like a postwar kite rather. But a nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE mkXII - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2021)

Elevators don't look right for a Mk.XII


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2021)

Why ?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just used to seeing them angular


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2021)

Wurger said:


> This one looks like a postwar kite rather. But a nice shot.



Yup, Egyptian Air Force Mk.22.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Just used to seeing them angular



I think the drawing's a bit out, Bill, the elevator trailing edges should be straight, not curved.

Supermarine_Spitfire_Mk.XII_4.JPG (1024×910) (valka.cz)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2021)

Never noticed that. I was referring to this, as in the photo in your link as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2021)

The elevators were changed, I think from the later production Mk.V, or perhaps mid-production Mk.IX, to incorporate a mass balance, which gave the "double step", angular appearance, as seen in the photo. The drawing has failed to include this.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2021)

Alrighty then. It took a while but I found this, the first 100ish were manufactured from the Mk.V airframe, hence the angular elevator I'm used to seeing. The last 45ish were manufactured from the Mk.VIII airframe with the more squared off elevator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2021)

Sounds about right, and the first had fixed tail wheels, whilst those from the Mk.VIII batches had retractable tail wheels. Got the info on file somewhere, showing which serial numbers were which etc.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG ABGESCHOSSEN SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE (FLUGHAFEN JERSEY ENGLAND) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG ABGESCHOSSEN SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE (FLUGHAFEN JERSEY ENGLAND) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE mkV - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2021)

BR202

LFVc FF 1-4-42 Boulton Paul 1-4-42 first Spit to be tested with 170gal slipper overload fuel tank. Oil tank mods. AAEE 10-6-42 fuel cons and range tests with 170gal tank plus an additional 29gal internal tank. Total fuel tankage 284gals. Boulton Paul 6-7-42 M47 install RAE 18-8-42 AAEE 30-8-42 as rogue Spit 9MU 11-12-42 82MU 15-4-43 Casablanca 2-5-43 SOC 26-4-45


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

WW2: SPITFIRE DR TYPE G ORIGINAL PHOTO 'PINK SCHEME CAMOUFLAGE' 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2021)

Mk.Ia: FF 23-12-40 6MU 28-12-40 HAL 4-5-41 140S 15-7-41 HAL 2-1-42 ? Cv PRVII Type G M45 140S 17-1-42 Crashed into hill nr Tangmere 17-3-42 SOC 31-3-42 

Photo doesn't look right


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RATO take off.
> 
> View attachment 282103
> 
> ...


ORIGINAL WWII ROCKET BOOSTED SPITFIRE / FEMALE PILOT, PRESS PHOTO GLASS NEGATIVE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII ROCKET BOOSTED SPITFIRE, PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GLASS NEGATIVE 4.5" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

ORIGINAL 1944 WWII ROCKET BOOSTERS FOR SPITFIRE, PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GLASS NEGATIVE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Apr 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WWII ROCKET BOOSTED SPITFIRE / FEMALE PILOT, PRESS PHOTO GLASS NEGATIVE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 620492
> 
> ...


The serial MB307 is just visible, making this a Seafire IIc. Previous similar posting, including a shipboard shot: Supermarine Spitfire
Nice find!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

WWII: COLLECTION OF 4 AVIATION PHOTOGRAPHS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2021)

nice pics.

would love to know more about that black MkXVI


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)

rochie
... the TE 199 was the personal hack of the Air Officer Commanding 21 group. She was painted gloss black overall, with gold spinner and clipped wingtips.
The AOC's in 1948 were Air Vice Marshall Mellersh, who was followed by AVM Bouchier. She ended on the fire dump in 50's at the RAF Sutton Upon Hull Fire School. As memo serves there is a couple of her shots more in the net.

The info... WT Live // Camouflage by Jl0Jl and RAF Sutton on Hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you Sir !


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

WWII 15TH AIR FORCE FIGHTER GROUP VINTAGE PERIOD 31ST FIGHTER GROUP COLLECTION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2021)

Trying to ID the plane with the checkers.


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2021)

Possibly a Breda Ba-25. One is shown in the 31st Fighter Group book but lacking checkers when the photo was taken.


----------



## special ed (May 3, 2021)

Possibly a CR.32. Appears to have bullet holes in fabric below cockpit.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2021)

The chin scoop said CR.32 to me at first but the interplane struts are wrong. I think Geo has it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

P5925

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Royal Canadian Navy Supermarine Seafire Airplane Aviation Original War Photo F | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

RAF Supermarine Spitfire Fighter Aircraft Plane Aviation Original War Photo F | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 19, 2021)

First Flight of Spitfire TB252

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> First Flight of Spitfire TB252



Ahh, beat me to it!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Morotai Island, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> State Library Victoria - Viewer
> 
> Morotai Island, Indonesia.
> 
> View attachment 625291



Capstan fighters!

Supermarine Spitfire | fighterworld


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

RM701

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

State Library Victoria - ... R.A.A.F. Spitfire ... in the North-Western area… (slv.vic.gov.au)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Royal Australian Air Force fliers are now in the Royal Navy's Fleet Air Arm (slv.vic.gov.au)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer
LZ884

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Luftwaffe negatives on eBay old thread here but interesting none the less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WORLD WAR: ITALIAN CHILDREN HELP TO SPRAY PAINT A SPITFIRE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: ITALIAN CHILDREN HELP TO SPRAY PAINT A SPITFIRE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





spray paint

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

VERY RARE WWII WW2 AUSTRALIAN SPITFIRE FIGHTERS PHOTO IN FLIGHT ORIG. RAAF RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VERY RARE WWII WW2 AUSTRALIAN SPITFIRE FIGHTERS PHOTO IN FLIGHT ORIG. RAAF RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

PRANGED SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT, HMS PEEWIT. WW2 PHOTO 15x10cm App ##2 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">PRANGED / CRASHED SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT AT R.N.A.S. EASTHAVEN, H.M.S PEEWIT, CRASHED INTO R.N TRUCK. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 15x10cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com












PRANGED SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT, HMS PEEWIT. WW2 PHOTO 15x10cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">PRANGED / CRASHED SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT AT R.N.A.S. EASTHAVEN, H.M.S PEEWIT, CRASHED INTO R.N TRUCK. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 15x10cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com





Peggy


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON DECK OF AIRCRAFT CARRIER. WW2 PHOTO 12x10cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON THE DECK OF AN AIRCRAFT CARRIER. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 12x10cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com





Hawkers are realy tight down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON DECK OF CARRIER, ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 13x8cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON THE DECK OF A AIRCRAFT CARRIER. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 13x8cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION BUT IT IS MOUNTED ON CARD. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON DECK OF CARRIER, ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 13x8cm ##3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON DECK OF CARRIER, ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 13x8cm ##3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON DECK OF CARRIER, ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 15x10cm ##4 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT ON THE DECK OF A AIRCRAFT CARRIER. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 15x10cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION BUT IT IS MOUNTED ON CARD. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





X-6C

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2021)

Alamy sells that photo for $19.99 yet its public domain. Spitfire Pr.XIX, s/n PS925
​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.
> ...



Beautiful image.



fubar57 said:


> Spitfire Pr.XIX, s/n PS925



Yup, of the Photographic Reconnaissance Development Unit, whose squadron codes it wears.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

1944 Normandy RAF Spitfires at advanced landing ground - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Normandy RAF Spitfires at advanced landing ground - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE mkVc - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE mkVc - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





mkVc slipper tank Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2021)

He should get far on that one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





PR785

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: Australian RAAF Spitfire Fighter Plane of Ace CLIVE CALDWELL (#2)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com












Org. Photo: Australian RAAF Spitfire Fighter Plane of Ace CLIVE CALDWELL (#1)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Clive Caldwell - Wikipedia A58-484

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Supermarine Spitfire Fighter plane (EN152)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- RAF Supermarine Spitfire Fighter plane (EN152)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





EN152

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

1940s WWII CHAPPIE DIXIE MK. IX KILL MARKS SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE PHOTO NEGATIVE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII CHAPPIE DIXIE MK. IX KILL MARKS SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE PHOTO NEGATIVE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Chappie" 4th FS, 52nd FG, Pilot Lt. Richard "Dixie" Alexander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

52nd Fighter Group Spitfire Plane & Mechanic Original WWII Photo | eBay


Original WWII photo of a Spitfire from the 52nd FG.



www.ebay.com





52nd Fighter Group Spitfire Plane & Mechanic






52nd Fighter Group Spitfires

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

52nd Fighter Group Spitfire Plane & Pilot Original WWII Photo | eBay


Original WWII photo of a Spitfire from the 52nd FG.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

WWII: SPITFIRE NO. 308 POLISH FIGHTER SQUADRON IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH. SPITFIRE NO. 308 POLISH FIGHTER SQUADRON. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





CL601

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK VB TROP PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK VB TROP PROTOTYPE. ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





AB320









Spitfire VbT AB320 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]
 

This is a individual page for Aircraft Spitfire VbT AB320 of the Royal Air Force. You may find some details of its career, loss details, maybe a photograph, and whatever mention of the serial that occurs in the forum. At the very least you will end up knowing what type of aircraft carried this...



www.rafcommands.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

WWII: SPITFIRE MK VIII NO.136 SQUADRON BROWNS WEST ISLAND INDIAN OCEAN IWM PHOTO | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH. SPITFIRE MK VIII OF NO.136 SQUADRON RAF. BROWN'S WEST ISLAND, COCOS ISLANDS. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





NT587

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WWII: SPITFIRE FR. XIV 273 SQUADRON JAN 1946 IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH. 273 SQUADRON. Condition: USED.



www.ebay.com





SPITFIRE FR. XIV RN218 273 SQUADRON JAN 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A. USED condition w/ hole punched & paperclip mark top right.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* RAF Supermarine Spitfire in Combat 9th AF ETO ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* RAF Supermarine Spitfire in Combat 9th AF ETO ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lt Herbert H. Moore captured horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK VB TROP PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK VB TROP PROTOTYPE. ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH.
> ...



Spitfire VB AB320 was at Boscombe Down, where this photo was taken for performance and range measurement trials, note the slipper tank under the belly, which, provided the tank was jettisoned when empty, a practical figure of 1,060 miles at 20,000 ft could be attained, with a theoretical maximum of 1,235 miles. Note it also has a Vokes air filter fitted also, which indicates a lengthy ferry flight to somewhere dusty.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



This is an interesting photograph of Spitfire VIII JF319 fitted with a Griffon 61 for conversion into the second prototype Spitfire XIV. It is fitted with a new fin and rudder configuration as proposed for the F.23 variant that was going to receive the name Valiant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Dec 28, 2021)

Pïcture from an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK. XXI GRIFFON 91 SQUADRON B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK. XXI GRIFFON 91 SQUADRON B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





LA212 Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - Spitfire LA212

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

photo reconnaissance PRU MK4 Merlin 46 May 1943














SPITFIRE- Mk 4 PHOTO RECON dated 1943 WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SPITFIRE- Mk 4 PHOTO RECON dated 1943 WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Spitfire F21 LA255

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

MK XVIE F-JWL , RW396














WWII: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK XVIE ORIGINAL M.O.D PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK XVIE. ORIGINAL M.O.D PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Spitfire VB AD314

History: 37MU 4-9-41 308S 2-11-41 316S 13-12-41 hit dispersal pen on takeoff CB 24-1-42 SOC 403S 7-6-42 416S 3-6-43 Scottish Aviation 17-7-43 350S 9-10-43 Engine cut force landed in France 20-12-43 FH596.10 Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - Spitfire AD314














Orig. Foto abgeschossene Spitfire England Jagdflugzeug W.Nr. AD314 Spiegel  | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto abgeschossene Spitfire England Jagdflugzeug W.Nr. AD314 Spiegel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

Captured beute Search results for query: p9331

Kingscoy Nice shots of an early PR Spitfire P9331 at Reims. This PR Spitfire of 212 Sqn suffered a glycol leak following take-off from Meaux near Paris on 7 June 1940. Made a force landing at Champagne airfield near Reims. Pilot believed to be F/Lt 'Tug' Wilson. French were asked to destroy it but failed to do so and consequently was captured intact by German troops.



















Frankreich englische Beute Spitfire PR Typ B , Kennung P9331 auf Flugplatz Reims | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich englische Beute Spitfire PR Typ B , Kennung P9331 auf Flugplatz Reims in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2022)

*PHOTO* RAAF Spitfires in Combat - No.457 Squadron ~ Morotai / Borneo | eBay


No. 457 Squadron flew its first operations from Morotai on 10 February. Morotai and Labuan. The squadron's ground crew departed Darwin by sea on 18 January and arrived on the island on 1 February. 80 Wing RAAF.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Kingscoy (May 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured beute Search results for query: p9331
> 
> Kingscoy Nice shots of an early PR Spitfire P9331 at Reims. This PR Spitfire of 212 Sqn suffered a glycol leak following take-off from Meaux near Paris on 7 June 1940. Made a force landing at Champagne airfield near Reims. Pilot believed to be F/Lt 'Tug' Wilson. French were asked to destroy it but failed to do so and consequently was captured intact by German troops.
> 
> ...


For sure very nice photo!! I could get in touch with the seller and agreed on a price for this one and three additional ones. Regrettably I can't share them because the buy was a joint acquisition between my own project and the project Spitfire AA810 - Restoring Sandy's Spitfire. However, I have posted one of the others photos on my own project FB page: Spitfire PR IB N3069 - Remembering F/O Mervyn Wheatley.

So sorry for my delayed reply though...I've been so occupied with my project that I spent far to little time on this forum.


----------



## GTX (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

X-SZ mark Vb














WWII RAF clipped-wing Spitfire Vb in flight 1944 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII RAF clipped-wing Spitfire Vb in flight 1944 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

WWII Era US Air Force PHOTO ALBUM Germany Hitlers House Airplane Crash | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Era US Air Force PHOTO ALBUM Germany Hitlers House Airplane Crash at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Seafire XV prototype NS487 fitted with a Griffon VI engine, which impressed the team at Boscombe owing to its flush riveting, filled joints and polished surfaces. This caused a mild warning in that it proved very slippery during landing and care had to be taken on approach not to exceed the relevant approach speeds. Note the extra longitudinal strengthening on the fuselage side and panel work around the hook pivot point. The aircraft's high sheen finish is evident in the photographs. This aircraft was later used for weapons trials and arrestor hook trials at Farnborough, living a life of testing. Air Ministry Plane pixs 

NS487

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Seafire 














SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

Spitfire Dinghy And Supplies Apparatus (Sea Rescue Apparatus, Type E). Air Publication 1182D, Volume 1, Part 1, Section 2. P/b, Loose-leaf, 30p, December 1944 (3/45 print date). Approximately 18 x 24.5cm. Set out in two chapters, the first covering the description and operation of Spitfire rescue apparatus, the second covers servicing of the apparatus. Essentially this manual covers a modified type L dinghy and related supplies that were carried and dropped by a Spitfire aircraft to ditched aircrews (of not more than two in number). The apparatus was housed in the flare chutes as fitted to the Mk.I & II Spitfire, packed in three separate containers. These are illustrated along with their contents that included distress flares, tins of water, first aid outfit, emergency flying rations, leak stoppers, whistle etc. The second chapter covers testing and repairs to the dinghy, packing of the containers and how they were fitted to the aircraft.













































RAF manual - Spitfire Dinghy and Supplies Apparatus


Spitfire Dinghy And Supplies Apparatus (Sea Rescue Apparatus, Type E). Air Publication 1182D, Volume 1, Part 1, Section 2. P/b, Loose-leaf, 30p, December 1944 (3/45 print date). Approximately 18 x 24.5cm. Set out in two chapters, the first covering the description and operation of Spitfire...




www.historicflyingclothing.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2022)

Love those old technical drawings. A bygone artform.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2022)

An artform found in model airplane magazines from the period, showing the detail layout of the completed model.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

captured beute PJ-N






seller This was shot down by flak near Ijmuiden/Holland on 21.8.41 and made a belly landing, the 20-year-old pilot Lt. Pickstone of 130th RAF Squadron was captured and survived the war, dying in Canada in 2002. The plane was apparently exhibited for a while at various airfields along the Channel to show the German pilots up close who they were fighting. It did not reach Reich territory for further assessment or recommissioning, the damage did not allow this.









Orig. Foto Spitfire Beuteflugzeug WK2 Flugzeug (15) BESCHREIBUNG LESEN ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Spitfire Beuteflugzeug WK2 Flugzeug (15) BESCHREIBUNG LESEN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

P7443 Spitfire F.IIa (Merlin XII); TOC/RAF 1.10.40; No.54.Sqn ('KL-E'); Circus 5, shot down by the first Group of No.2 (F)Wing [I/JG.2], force-landed near Calais 26.2.41 (Sgt H Squire, PoW); SOC/RAF 28.2.41 (98:05 flying hours); To E-Stelle Rechlin; Messerschmitt factory Augsburg from 21.4.41, was to be fitted with a DB601 engine, but this was cancelled; Flown at Echterdingen (near Boblingen, south of Stuttgart,); Retd to Testcentre Rechlin 9.9.42; Fate unknown Spitfires in the Luftwaffe?

coded KL-E Charles Howard Squire

Shot down near Calais by Hptm Herbert Ihlefeld, Kommandeur I./LG2. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Crashlanded spitfire -54 Sq











ZWEI SCHÖNE FOTOS ABGESCHOSSENER ENGLISCHER JAGDFLUGZEUGE 2WK | eBay
Former Spitfire pilot Howard Squire with a photo of himself as a Flt Sgt at age 19yrs Stock Photo - Alamy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

EP660 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "Spitfire" / mailing "EP660" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF- 8 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "Spitfire" / mailing "EP660" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF- 8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

312.(Czech) Squadron RAF














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "Spitfire" mit "V" - Harrowbeer - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF- 13 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "Spitfire" mit "V" - Harrowbeer - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF- 13 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

captured beute














Altes Foto alliiertes Jagd - Flugzeug wird begutachtet / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto alliiertes Jagd - Flugzeug wird begutachtet / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Men of an RAF Repair and Salvage Unit working on a damaged Supermarine Spitfire Mk IX of No 403 Squadron, Royal Canadian Air Force, at B.2 forward airstrip Bazenville in Normandy, 16-19 June 1944.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

EF938 (?) Trop














FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE TROP | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE TROP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)

MK.Vb Trop.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2022)

EN803 Spitfire V captured beute coded CJ+ZY was re- engined with a DB605-A1 wrknr coded 00701990. This was a production Me110G engine. Propellor was a VDM used on the Bf109G namely 9-12159 A . All electrics had to be changed because of 12V vs 24 V.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2022)

Royal Observer Corps Spitfire Mk II 1939/41















Royal Observer Corps Spitfire Mk II 1939/41 (real photograph) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Royal Observer Corps Spitfire Mk II 1939/41 (real photograph) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2022)

It is Spitfire Mk.IIA P7666 servicing in the no. 41 and 54 Squadron RAF. The kite was flown by Squadron Leader D.O. Finlay. The aircraft carries the inscription OBSERVER CORPS below the cockpit, indicating it was one of the dozens, later hundreds, of funded Spitfires. In the case by the Royal Observer Corps. But the Spitfire didn't belong to any unit of the ROC.
Here she is while servicing in the 41 Squadron .. In the no. 54 Squadron she was converted to a Mk. Vb in 1941.





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2022)

Note that, at the time, it was "Observer Corps", the Royal Warrant giving the title "*Royal *Observer Corps"was awarded post war, in recognition of the service provided, by the Corps, during the Battle of Britain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2022)

True.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

FRXIV TZ102 6MU 3-5-45 215MU 17-5-45 Samsturdy 2-7-45 India 28-7-45 ACSEA 9-8-45 11S Japan SOC 24-3-48 Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - Spitfire TZ102















*WWII photo- RAF Supermarine SPITFIRE Fighter plane on Airfield (TZ102)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- RAF Supermarine SPITFIRE Fighter plane on Airfield (TZ102)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

now thats a display. London public airplane display














1940s WWII GI's London public airplane display RAF fighter Aircraft Photo | eBay


No other info available.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Aug 17, 2022)

Seafire.

From an Interallied Information office publication :

:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Seafire 47














R.A.F: SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE MK. 47 CONTRA PROP ORIGINAL BARRATTS PHOTO SEPT 1946 | eBay


ORIGINAL BARRATTS PHOTO W/ NOTES. SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE MK. 47 W/ CONTRA ROTATING PROPELLERS. 12TH SEPT 1946. Condition: USED w/ crumpling top centre left & small tear bottom middle.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

F.R XVIII sold scrap 1949 SM843



















R.A.F: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE F.R XVIII ORIGINAL VICKERS PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE F.R XVIII ORIGINAL VICKERS PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

60 pound rocket




















R.A.F: CREW LOAD SPITFIRE W/ ROCKET KUALA LAMPUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1948 | eBay


KUALA LAMPUR. CREW LOAD SPITFIRE W/ ROCKET PROJECTILE. ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: USED w/ a few dents & crumpling top side.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL SPITFIRE AERIAL CAMERA














ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL SPITFIRE AERIAL CAMERA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL SPITFIRE AERIAL CAMERA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

RAF NEW SPITFIRE FOUR BLADE PROP AND WING CANNONS 1942



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -RAF NEW SPITFIRE FOUR BLADE PROP AND WING CANNONS 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -RAF NEW SPITFIRE FOUR BLADE PROP AND WING CANNONS 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2022)

What a great picture


----------



## GTX (Sep 3, 2022)

Only loosely related but still a nice video from a few years back - for some reason my car is still to be delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2022)

Many years ago, 1966?, Triumph had a commercial with the car and the plane. The tagline was "You never forget your first Spitfire".


----------



## Frog (Sep 3, 2022)

Some years ago, there was a rally of Triumph Spitfire at Arromanches (part of Gold Beach where the Mulberry port B was assembled).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2022)

The chap who recently bought The Spitfire Mk.XVI shown below (previously in RAF Dutch Sqn markings). apparently told his wife he was going to buy a Spitfire, and she replied along the lines of "Why do yo want one of those old things ?", thinking he meant the 1960's Triumph Spitfire sports car !!
That said, I had a lot of fun driving a friend's Spitfire in the early 1970's.

( triumph Spitfire photo is a royalty free stock shot. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Groundcrew Working Spitfire Mk IX



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes - RAF Groundcrew Working Spitfire Mk IX | eBay


Listed is this Second World War World War original Air Ministry Photograph with attached notes showing ground crew about to perform a start up on a Supermarine Spitfire Mk IX of the Royal Air Force. The photograph is in good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

312.(Czech) Squadron 1944















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - englische "SPITFIRE" - Reperatur- 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -15 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - englische "SPITFIRE" - Reperatur- 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -15 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

DU-V 312.(Czech) Squadron 1944















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "SPITFIRE" - Super Tarnung 1944- 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -13 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "SPITFIRE" - Super Tarnung 1944- 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -13 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

YD-N YD-X 312.(Czech) Squadron 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

312.(Czech) Squadron 1944














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Jäger "SPITFIRE" - TARNUNG - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - 10 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Jäger "SPITFIRE" - TARNUNG - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - 10 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

EP660 D-DU 312.(Czech) Squadron 1944 

Sgt Liskutin claimed a Do.217 as shot down on 19/08/42 whilst at the controls of this aircraft (It was a victory shared with 131 Sqn). Spitfire aircraft of 310 Sqn, 312 Sqn and 313 Sqn

decals Supermarine Spitfire Mk.V, Fujimi P-5 (1987)















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Staffel "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Staffel "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

DU-D AR511 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Staffel "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -4 | eBay
 

Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Staffel "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -4 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

D-DU 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Jäger "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Jäger "Hurricane" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF - Karel Knap -3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

captured beute AD203 H-AZ

14-9-41 Hit by flak nr Cherbourg and force landed lle Pelee 20-10-41 SOC 31-10-41 FH38.25 Sgt Fox missing (pow) Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - Spitfire AD203














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Spitfire / Hurricane - "AZ" und "D203" | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Spitfire / Hurricane - "AZ" und "D203" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)

PS. There can be a MiG-3 seen in the background ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Wurger said:


> PS. There can be a MiG-3 seen in the background ...
> 
> View attachment 687123


Good catch! guess this will be it Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG3 Beute captured Balkenkreuz


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

FY-H FY-J FY-Y FY-F FY-R

611 Sqn. BS435 FY-F (Sqdn.Ldr. H. Armstrong) 05.02.1943 No. 611 Squadron Spitfire IX BS435 FY-F Sq/Ldr. Armstrong




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - NEW SPITFIRE FOUR BLADE PROP CHANNEL SWEEP | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

Seafire nr 155 rato boosters Fleet Air Arm















Supermarine Seafire - Fleet Air Arm. Vintage Postcard Size Photocard | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Photocard </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Fleet Air Arm Supermarine Seafire </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Postcard Size </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Type : Spitfire X4170
Mark : Ia
First Flew : 10th August 1940
Built at : Eastleigh
Powered by : Merlin III
Known Codes :
LZ-R

X4170 was shot down by Bf109s over Kent on 25th October https://www.worldnavalships.com/directory/airframeprofile.php?FrameID=2667

Spitfire X4237
Type : Spitfire
Mark : Ia
First Flew : 16th August 1940
Built at : Eastleigh
Powered by : Merlin III https://www.worldnavalships.com/directory/airframeprofile.php?FrameID=2692

X4237 shot down by a Bf109 on 27.09.40. The pilot Sgt. D. Cox baled out and his aircraft crashed at Wye Court Farm, Wye, Kent. The site was officially excavated in 1974. The two relics both have 300 part numbers and could be identified with further research. Remains of interior green paint and a leather strap also Battle of Britain Spitfire relics X4237 19 Sqn | #500031434

Type : Spitfire X4424
Mark : Ia
First Flew : 
Built at : Eastleigh
Powered by : Merlin III
Known Codes :

P1421 ?

P1428 ?




















1940 WWII RAF Combat Report | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940 WWII RAF Combat Report at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Type : Spitfire X4170
> Mark : Ia
> First Flew : 10th August 1940
> Built at : Eastleigh
> ...



That's bloody sacrilegious. They've cut pages from a pilot's logbook and are selling them individually. They should be shot for that. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

R-QY PTO















*WWII photo- RAF Supermarine SPITFIRE Fighter plane (R QY)- PTO Airfield* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- RAF Supermarine SPITFIRE Fighter plane (R QY)- PTO Airfield* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

F.Mk.22 Photograph 505 Squadron














Supermarine Spitfire F.Mk.22 Photograph 505 Squadron | eBay


<p>Original World War II photograph.</p><br /><p>Showing Supermarine Spitfire F.Mk.22. The serial numbers on the plane identified as part of 505 Squadron. </p><br /><p>With some handwritten notes on the reverse- instructions for printing. </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

SPITFIRE MK-XIX PM631

Built in November 1945 by Vickers-Armstrong at Reading, UK as a high altitude photo reconnaissance aircraft with a Griffon 66 engine and pressurised cockpit, Spitfire PM631 was delivered to the RAF in 1946 so she was too late to see any operational service. Instead she served with 203 Advanced Flying School between May 1949 and January 1950 before entering storage. On the 2nd July 1951 she was delivered to Short Brothers at Hooten Park before being assigned to the Meteorological Research Flight and moved to Woodvale on the 13th July 1951. She remained there until June 1957 undertaking temperature and humidity flights.

PM631 is the BBMF's longest serving aircraft and is presented as a PR XIX of No 541 Squadron which performed photographic reconnaissance missions over the Europe from early 1944 to the end of the war. Spitfire PM631 Mk XIX Photo Reconnaissance BBMF | Warbird Aviation














R.A.F: SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK-XIX ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK-XIX. ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------

